# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Русская еда

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Русская еда - на мой взгляд, это очччень странненькое дело.  
Есть, например, блюдо, которое называется «Селёдкой под шубой». От страха дрожу! Ну чё за отраву русские едят! 
Вот и мой вопрос: 
Какие блюда вам напоминают о детстве? Какое из них вам больше всего понравилось? От каких блюд вас тошнило? 
Конечно, исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!

----------


## Basil77

Я в детстве тоже дрожал от страха от одного вида селёдки под шубой.  ::  Но сейчас, если под водочку, то иногда ем, хотя не сказал бы, что я от неё в восторге.

----------


## Оля

> Русская еда - на мой взгляд, это очччень странненькое дело.

 Ну-ну, а МакДональдс ваш - не странненькое?   

> Есть, например, блюдо, [s:4qcq0kg0]кт.[/s:4qcq0kg0] которое называется «Селёдкой под шубой». От страха дрожу! Ну чё за отраву русские едят! 
> Вот [s:4qcq0kg0]и[/s:4qcq0kg0] мой вопрос: (better just "Мой вопрос") 
> Какие блюда вам напоминают о детстве? Какое из них вам больше всего понравилось? [s:4qcq0kg0]Какие заставляли вас бесконечно блевать по вашей квартире?[/s:4qcq0kg0] От каких блюд вас тошнило? 
> Конечно, исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ramil

Селёдка под шубой - весьма специфическое блюдо. Я вот терпеть не могу селёдку (даже под водку), поэтому и не ем. Тем, кому нравится - говорят, что это вкусно. 
Оля, макдоналдс кухней назвать, в строгом смысле, нельзя, потому что суть - хлеб с котлетой, в том или ином виде может присутствовать во многих кухнях.   ::  Trzeci_Wymiar, попробуй вьетнамскую кухню. Потом сравнивать будешь   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, макдоналдс кухней назвать, в строгом смысле, нельзя, потому что суть - хлеб с котлетой

 Вот это - хлеб с котлетой?   
Я вообще не представляю, как это можно есть.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Оля, макдоналдс кухней назвать, в строгом смысле, нельзя, потому что суть - хлеб с котлетой   Вот это - хлеб с котлетой?   
> Я вообще не представляю, как это можно есть.

 Кстати, вкусно. Это кусочки курочки в кляре. Но это блюдо может относиться к десятку разничных национальных кухонь. Можно сказать, блюдо международное.

----------


## Basil77

Мне однажды в таких попалось куриное перо (как из подушки). С тех пор я их как-то не очень чтобы уважаю.

----------


## Ramil

> Мне однажды в таких попалось куриное перо (как из подушки). С тех пор я их как-то не очень чтобы уважаю.

 Зато точно уверен, что "натурпродукт". В пластмассовой курице перьев бы не было ))) 
Не знаю, по сравнению с прочими московскими "жральнями", где кормят хм.... ну этим самым, в макдоналдсе я хотя бы уверен, что меня не отравят. Ну слыхал я, конечно, о таких случаях, но вот живьём не сталкивался. 
Г..но, конечно, но у меня в офисе столовки нет, если из дома чего-нибудь не взял, приходится тащиться в МсD (благо рядом) - альтернатив нет. Если не жрать это каждый день, то вполне терпимо.

----------


## Оля

> Зато точно уверен, что "натурпродукт".

 Ну ты даешь. Ты не смотрел фильм "Вся правда о МакДональдсе"? Там подробно рассказывается, из чего эти "кусочки курочек" делаются. Да по-моему, и без всякого рассказа понятно. Я не удивляюсь, что кому-то там может попасться перо.

----------


## Basil77

Перо это ещё что, я один раз взял в макавто бигмак. Сижу, ем, вдруг смотрю - по рукаву ползёт зелёная гусеница (замечу, что дело было зимой и на улице было где-то -10). Аппетит сразу почему-то пропал.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Зато точно уверен, что "натурпродукт".   Ну ты даешь. Ты не смотрел фильм "Вся правда о МакДональдсе"? Там подробно рассказывается, из чего эти "кусочки курочек" делаются. Да по-моему, и без всякого рассказа понятно. Я не удивляюсь, что кому-то там может попастся перо.

 Оль, а ты колбасу ешь? Ты на мясокомбинате была когда-нибудь? На самом деле, в обычном среднестатистическом продуктовом магазине найдётся весьма мало продуктов питания, сделанных не из г.вна (пардон за мой французский). 
Потом, когда в заголовке присутствует словосочетание "Вся правда о ...", то скорее всего - передача заказная.
К тому же, я не думаю, что в других забегаловках (да и ресторанах, если уж на то пошло), продукты лучше.
Скорее всего - наоборот.

----------


## Оля

> Оль, а ты колбасу ешь?

 Нет, не ем.
И даже не потому, что чего-то боюсь, а потому что я такого рода продуктами не наедаюсь. Как и едой из МакДональдса. Сколько гамбургеров я ни съем - все равно буду чувствовать себя голодной.   

> Потом, когда в заголовке присутствует словосочетание "Вся правда о ...", то скорее всего - передача заказная.

 А вот это, я просто была уверена, что ты это скажешь.   :: 
Тем не менее советую посмотреть.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Оль, а ты колбасу ешь?   Нет, не ем.
> И даже не потому, что чего-то боюсь, а потому что я такого рода продуктами не наедаюсь. Как и едой из МакДональдса. Сколько гамбургеров я ни съем - все равно буду чувствовать себя голодной.

 Нет, хорошо, а чем ты питаешься?    

> Потом, когда в заголовке присутствует словосочетание "Вся правда о ...", то скорее всего - передача заказная.
> 			
> 		  А вот это, я просто была уверена, что ты это скажешь.  
> Тем не менее советую посмотреть.

 Да можно и посмотреть, только вряд ли я там увижу что-то, чего ещё не знаю. Уже сотни этих передач было - и про мясо на рынках (и вообще про мясо и в частности - про мясопродукты), и про молочные продукты, и про то, чем удобряют овощи и фрукты, и даже про детское питание. Их послушать - лучше вообще ничего не есть, всё вредно.
Дышать, кстати, тоже вредно (даже свежим воздухом, потому что кислород - активный окислитель и буквально "сжигает" наш организм, хоть и жить без него мы не можем). Водопроводная вода вредная, покупная - ещё вреднее.
Вот я телик не смотрю и меня не парят подобные проблемы.

----------


## Оля

> Нет, хорошо, а чем ты питаешься?

 В магазинах покупаю картошку, морковку, лук, мясо (свинину); свеклу, говядину (на борщ); конфеты/булки к чаю.
Я понимаю, что мяса 100% качества мне никто не гарантирует, но это все-таки лучше, чем брать какие-нибудь несъедобные сосиски. Тем более если мясо "с душком", то я это увижу и почувствую (кстати, такого еще не было).
И потом, я вообще ни разу не фанат "здорового образа жизни", "экологически чистых продуктов" и т.д. и т.п. Я в первую очередь исхожу из своих личных представлений об аппетитности/сытности блюда или продукта. Для меня вот эта хрустящая фигня в масле, типа "курочка" в МакДональдсе - она вообще ну очень отдаленно похожа на еду. Я предпочитаю так называемую домашнюю пищу. Я когда себе дома мясо с картошкой готовлю - я потом полдня сытая хожу, даже чай могу только пустой пить, ничего вприкуску не лезет. А эти гамбургеры и прочая фигня как будто специально так готовят, чтобы человек не насыщался.   

> Вот я телик не смотрю и меня не парят подобные проблемы.

 Я этот фильм не по телеку видела.

----------


## Ramil

Ну в том-то и дело, что даже в овощах до конца нельзя быть уверенным. 
К тому же, что делать тем, у кого нет возможности питаться домашней пищей? Приходится выбирать из того, что есть на рынке. Не буду же я супчик таскать с собой в термосе на работу. А на рынке фаст-фуда по соотношению цена/качество лидирует макдоналдс.  ::

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Макдоналдс - ах! А что-то многие такую дрянь любят. Я вегетарианец - мяса никогда не ем ... мне известно то, что происходит на мясокомбинатах. 
Я согласен --- американская еда тоже странненькое дело. Но важно помнить, что настоящей американской кухни, в качестве народной кухни, нет. Еда в Америке бывает разной. Если ваша семья итальянская по происхождению (как и моя), то вы наверно в основном итальянские блюда едите, передаваемые из поколения в поколение. 
Ну конечно, я не только итальянскую еду ел в раннем возрасте - у матери было много семейных рецептов, передаваемых предками, происходившими из различных европейских родов ----- (во мне вообще намешено много разной крови!) 
(исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста)

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Вдобавок ... вы все думаете, что макдоналдс самое худшее. Вы, наверно, никогда не слышали о других американских "ресторанах," таких как Taco Bell, Burger King, Wendy's, Carl's Jr. и Del Taco! Когда я вижу такие рестораны по дороге, что-то у меня желудок начинает болеть....  ::

----------


## Оля

> Макдоналдс - ах! А что-то многие такую дрянь любят. Я вегетарианец - мяса никогда не ем ... мне известно то, что происходит на мясоконсервных фабриках (I believe that the word "мясоконсервный" doesn't exist... It's better to say"на мясокомбинатах"). 
> Я согласен --- американская еда тоже странненькое дело. Но важно помнить, что настоящей американской кухни, в качестве народной кухни, нет. Еда в Америке [s:1keofl3y]является по-разному[/s:1keofl3y] бывает разной. Если ваша семья итальянская по происхождению (как и моя), то вы, наверно, в основном итальянские блюда едите, передаваемые из поколения в поколение. 
> Ну конечно, я не только итальянскую еду ел в раннем возрасте - у матери было много семейных рецептов, передаваемых предками, происходившими из различных европейских родов ----- (я совсем не однородный человек, как большинство американцев!)  "Однородный человек" sounds bad; you could say, "во мне вообще намешано много разной крови". 
> (исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста)

  

> Вдобавок ... вы все думаете, что макдоналдс самое худшее. Вы, наверно, никогда не слышали о других американских "ресторанах," таких как [s:1keofl3y]и[/s:1keofl3y] Taco Bell, Burger King, Wendy's, Carl's Jr. и Del Taco! Когда я вижу такие рестораны по дороге, что-то у меня желудок начинает болеть....

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

спасибо, Оля, за безустанное исправление наших ошибок!

----------


## Ленивец

Блюда, нравившиеся в детстве: 
1) салат из кальмаров (лучше из тушек, а не щупальцев),
2) варёная картошка,
3) гречневая каша (кстати, русское блюдо)
4) любил и люблю куриные ноги (в советское время в Сибири много было построено птицефабрик, поэтому курятина была основным мясным блюдом)
5) щи и борщ (свекольный, а не украинский)
6) пироги, самые разнообразные - моя мама выросла в месте, где готовить их умели все. В детстве любил с изюмом. Обязательно из домашнего теста
7) Пельмени (домашние - тесто и фарш готовили сами)  ::  Пирог с ягодами черёмухи (сибирское блюдо). 
То что, не нравилось - только молочный суп. Надо сказать, я вообще не люблю молочные блюда, особенно молочные пенки.

----------


## Оля

> борщ (свекольный, а не украинский)

 А украинский - какой?   ::     

> То что, не нравилось - только молочный суп.

 Согласна, бееееееее.

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> борщ (свекольный, а не украинский)

 А украинский - какой?   ::  [/quote:2ubcbqlv] 
Из буряка (белая свекла).

----------


## Ленивец

Украинский борщ не из буряка. Он из разного сала, картошки, капусты. Причём сало там кладут разное, в том числе старое (для пикантного вкуса). У нас главбух с тамошних мест. А привычный русским (великороссам) борщ называется "москальским" на Украине.

----------


## Ленивец

Ещё с детства не люблю манной каши. Её тогда считали жутко полезной  ::  Даже в сладком варианте. Не люблю блюд из тыквы-за приторность. Кабачки - другое дело.

----------


## Basil77

> Украинский борщ не из буряка. Он из разного сала, картошки, капусты. Причём сало там кладут разное, в том числе старое (для пикантного вкуса). У нас главбух с тамошних мест. А привычный русским (великороссам) борщ называется "москальским" на Украине.

  

> Червоний, найулюбленіший, готують з капустою, буряком, морквою, петрушкою (пастернаком), з другої половини ХІХ ст. — і з картоплею. У святкові чи недільні дні борщ варять на м'ясній юшці (із свинини чи птицею), в будень— затовкують або засмажують салом з часником і цибулею.

----------


## Ленивец

Я по этой теме как акын - что сказали, то пою.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

С детства я не люблю куриного супа. Дело в том, что не раз меня тошнило, когда я ел его. Если мать _готовила, то я отказывал - «Ах, сынок! От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не тебя рвать!» 
Но мне нравились _ лазанья, фаршированные перцы, пирог с мясом, stromboli, fettuccine alfredo, и т.д. 
Если честно, мне также нравилась такая дрянь, как «Такко Белл» ... мммммм! Это было ... ну ... хотел бы сказать «a guilty pleasure». 
(конечно же, исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!)

----------


## Ленивец

> С детства я не люблю куриного супа. Дело [s:dqcvn1yx]Причина состоит[/s:dqcvn1yx] (1) в том, что не раз меня тошнило, когда я ел его. Если мать [s:dqcvn1yx]при[/s:dqcvn1yx]готовила (2), то я отказ[s:dqcvn1yx]ал[/s:dqcvn1yx]ывался (3) - «Ах, сынок! От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!» 
> Но мне нравились [s:dqcvn1yx]такие блюда, как[/s:dqcvn1yx](4)лазанья, фаршированные перцы, пирог с мясом, stromboli, fettuccine alfredo, и т.д. 
> Если честно, мне также нравилась такая дрянь, как «Такко Белл» ... мммммм! Это было ... ну ... хотел бы сказать «a guilty pleasure». нездоровое удовольствие 
> (конечно же, исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!)

 (1) "причина" носит более официальный характер. Дело в том - стереотипное выражение разговорного стиля.
(2) приготовила - имеет оттенок разовый, подобно семейству perfect tenses. Поэтому - "готовила" повторяющееся действие в прошлом
(3) 1. аналогично (2). 2. Если человек отвергает что-то, предлагаемое ему, то он отказывается, а не отказывает. 
(4) канцеляризм, лишнее

----------


## Scorpio

Как известно, американцы вообще едят горячих собак.  ::

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

[quote=Ленивец] 

> С детства я не люблю куриного супа. Дело [s:13p61q0v]Причина состоит[/s:13p61q0v] (1) в том, что не раз меня тошнило, когда я ел его. Если мать [s:13p61q0v]при[/s:13p61q0v]готовила (2), то я отказ[s:13p61q0v]ал[/s:13p61q0v]ывался (3) - «Ах, сынок! От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!» 
> Но мне нравились [s:13p61q0v]такие блюда, как[/s:13p61q0v](4)лазанья, фаршированные перцы, пирог с мясом, stromboli, fettuccine alfredo, и т.д. 
> Если честно, мне также нравилась такая дрянь, как «Такко Белл» ... мммммм! Это было ... ну ... хотел бы сказать «a guilty pleasure». нездоровое удовольствие 
> (конечно же, исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста!)

 (1) "причина" носит более официальный характер. Дело в том - стереотипное выражение разговорного стиля.
(2) приготовила - имеет оттенок разовый, подобно семейству perfect tenses. Поэтому - "готовила" повторяющееся действие в прошлом
(3) 1. аналогично (2). 2. Если человек отвергает что-то, предлагаемое ему, то он отказывается, а не отказывает. 
(4) канцеляризм, лишнее [/quote:13p61q0v] 
Thank you so very much for your suggestions!  ::

----------


## Medved

Мои 5 центов:   

> Дело в том, что не раз меня тошнило, когда я ел его.

 Уж если совсем скатиться в информал, тогда это должно звучать, как:
что меня не раз тошнило...(swap меня and не раз)   

> Если мать готовила,  то я отказывался

 Странно звучит.
Во-первых, нет дополнения и фраза звучит как: "если мать готовила (вообще) - я отказывался". При таком раскладе он бы не дожил до своих лет и умер от голода во младенчестве   ::  
Надо бы "его" вставить либо после "мать", либо после "готовила".
Конечно же, здесь нужны imperfective forms для "готовить" и "отказываться", так как речь идёт не о разовых, а о "привычных" (habitual) действиях. И, конечно же, возвратная форма от "отказывать" - XXXся.
Отказывать needs object. Отказываться - doesn't, because it's assumed, that the object is oneself (same as subject). 
Во-вторых, конструкция "Если-то" может быть заменена на "когда" без ущерба для смысла и грамотности. Я бы сказал "Когда мать готовила его, я отказывался". Хотя, это субъективно.   

> От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!

 Звучит совсем плохо. Смысл понятен, грамматически верно, но ... мы так не говорим. Я так не сказал бы никогда в жизни. Конечно же, это тоже субъективно. Я думаю здесь исходно неверна стилистика.
Я бы, НАВЕРНОЕ, сказал: "От такого супа тебе, наоборот, должно легчать, а уж никак не рвать".

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

я не уверен, что "нездоровое удовольствие" имеет ту самую коннотацию как guilty pleasure. Guilty pleasure обозночает, что удовольствие тебе заставляет ощутить, как бы ты дурно вел себя, но всё равно ты продолжаешь доставлять себе это удовольствие. И так, после того, как такое удовольствие доставляешь себе, чувствуешь себя очень "виновным."

----------


## Medved

1. ту ЖЕ самую коннотацию (тот ЖЕ самый смысловой оттенок), как И guilty pleasure
2. обозначАет
3. удовольствие заставляет тебя ощутить, как дурно ты себя ведёшь
4. И после того, как доставляешь себе такое удовольствие, ...
5. Виноватым 
Дословно это было бы "виновное/виноватое удовольствие".
Думаю, можно сказать "порочное удовольствие".

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!
> 			
> 		  Звучит совсем плохо. Смысл понятен, грамматически верно, но ... мы так не говорим. Я так не сказал бы никогда в жизни. Конечно же, это тоже субъективно. Я думаю здесь исходно неверна стилистика.
> Я бы, НАВЕРНОЕ, сказал: "От такого супа тебе, наоборот, должно легчать, а уж никак не рвать".

 Я очень благодарен вашему исправлению, Eugene-p! 
Мне ещё оччччень неясно как верно приводить русские слова в порядок, и как их выбирать в точности. Мои выражения непонятны из-за того, что я неопытно разбрасываю неправильные слова по предложению. 
Я хотел сказать («От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!»), именно, по-английски, "Chicken soup isn't supposed to make you barf, it's supposed to make you feel better!" 
Я не умел сказать этого по-русски.

----------


## it-ogo

> От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!

 От такого супа тебе должно было полегчать, а не стошнить.

----------


## Medved

Точно  ::   стошнить меньше режет слух. 
Вот только "должно было" в прошедшем времени зря, я думаю. Меняется смысл.
"...is supposed to..." нельзя переводить как "должно было". Именно как "должно". Но я слабо представляю себе подходящий глагол - омоним от barf/regurgitate в настоящем времени  :: , кроме "становиться лучше".

----------


## pavel.oborin

> Я хотел сказать («От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не рвать тебя!»), именно, по-английски, "Chicken soup isn't supposed to make you barf, it's supposed to make you feel better!" 
> Я не умел сказать этого по-русски.

 Тогда, это должно звучать так: "Тебя не должно тошнить от куриного супа, тебе должно становится лучше от него", но звучит это намного лучше, если поменять части переложения местами: "Тебе должно становится лучше от куриного супа, а не тошнить от него.", что наиболее близко к тому, что было сказано в самом начале: "От такого супа тебе должно легчать, а не тебя рвать". 
"Я не умел сказать этого по-русски" = "Я не знал, как это сказать по-русски", опять-таки, звучит несколько лучше. 
А что касается из еды, то я ничего не понимаю в редьке. Кто-то говорит, что из нее получается отменный салат, но сколько я его ни пробовал, он не приносил мне должного удовольствия, чтобы я мог с уверенностью сказать, что он мне определенно нравится, скорее уж наоборот, я испытывал несколько неприятные ощущения, всякий раз, когда его ел.  :: 
Из русской еды, наверное, стоит попробовать блины (да, возможно они могут показаться жирноватыми, но в этом есть своя прелесть), фаршированные разными начинками. Моя любимая - это паштет из гусиной печени с кусочками соленых (да-да, именно соленых, но ни в коем случае не маринованных) огурчиков. Если хочется чего-нибудь сладкого, то тогда творог с изюмом.

----------


## it-ogo

> Точно   стошнить меньше режет слух. 
> Вот только "должно было" в прошедшем времени зря, я думаю. Меняется смысл.

 Я бы не сказал, что меняется. Судя по контексту, это заявление делается, отталкиваясь от имевшего быть эффекта, при этом описываются предположительные свойства супа как вообще, так и в применении. Тут что в лоб, что по лбу. Несовершенный же вид в применении к таким явлениям ("Штирлиц склонился над картой, - его рвало на Родину") упирает на физиологию процесса, а не на характеристики супа.  ::  Так что по своему семантическому наполнению, совершенный вид подходит больше. А у него настоящего времени нет. ВотЪ.

----------


## Medved

отталкиваясь от имевшего место эффекта    ::   
Насчёт остального - хмм. эээ. нуу ладно... :"":

----------


## darik

ну не мог я промолчать про борщ) живу в краснодаре (юг россии), тут борщ ближе к украинскому (но без сала) и очень вкусный, а русские щи, мо мне,  ::  а, и бураком называют любую свёклу.
возвращаясь к теме, борщ как раз напоминает о детстве, ещё хлеб с солью/сахаром/майонезом))) салат "оливье" и "с крабовыми палочками") ещё всякие "кавказские" блюда.

----------

